# Fenwick Eagle Gt



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I Looking to buy this rod friday, its 6'6" action light i plan on using it for trout.
Anyone have a fenwick eagle gt? Do they have good backbone?
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&rid=&parentType=&indexId=cat20374&hasJS=true


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Geez I was going to let someone else answer this since I feel like a big mouth today but I thought I would give my .02 here. I bought a new set up a while back and posed a thread im sure you will remember. Here it is. viewtopic.php?f=1&t=5282&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=spinning+reel
I ended up with the shimano compre and let me tell you, it is the BEST fit for me. I love it. In the end it came down to going to sportsmans and getting a feel for the rods that fit me. To me, the Fenwick felt way too light but if you read that thread Christopher30 loves em and we all know, he knows how to fish! GO pick some up and compare them, then pick what feels good to you. Another one to look at if you are going to go the Cabelas is their tourny trail IM-7. That is the rod I lost and I liked quite a bit.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have the Eagle HMG.....

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... &noImage=0

I do really like the action on this...They are good strong rods with a light, light action to them. 
...whatever you do, buy it from Cabela's. I had to fight with SW about getting my first one replaced
after I 'somehow' broke it.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I am returning my shimano clarus i broke it (i admit i was being ruff). 
But i am looking for something that has a line rating within the 4-8lb range so i can throw 4lb or 6lb with it and feel a good fight.
I plan on using it for trout. I Loved my shimano but they don't sell the action i am looking for.
.45 have you tried the eagle gt?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

metal_fish said:


> I am returning my shimano clarus i broke it (i admit i was being ruff).
> But i am looking for something that has a line rating within the 4-8lb range so i can throw 4lb or 6lb with it and feel a good fight.
> I plan on using it for trout. I Loved my shimano but they don't sell the action i am looking for.
> .*45 have you tried the eagle gt*?


Just in the store's. It's not as stiff as the HMG. I went with the HMG because of warranty issue's. Of course, 
if you buy it at Cabela's, the warranty is not an issue. Mine is a 6-12lb test, but I have 4lb on it. I think
it's a med. light action.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

i have returned and exchanged so much stuff from cabelas this year 
im worried they are going to ban me from the store!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

metal_fish said:


> i have returned and exchanged so much stuff from cabelas this year
> im worried they are going to ban me from the store!


 :rotfl: :rotfl:

Just an unhappy customer that wants everything _just_ right !!

I wouldn't worry about it..


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I went with the cabelas tourney trail im7. It seems to be a good rod plus i couldn't find any fenwicks that were 2 peices


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good deal! You will like that rod a lot. I actually bought the 6 foot one in a light action as my ultra light and it has done great! How much are they right now?


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Nor-tah, I knew you'd be happy about my decision. They are 59.99 i got the medium light so it would be a little bit stiffer i don't want break it.


----------

